# Brokers for US stocks?



## jkool (22 June 2006)

Can anyone please recommend a good, low cost stock broker for US markets?

Yes I know this has been asked here number of times but only ever recommended broker was interactivebrokers.com which does not really suit my strategy. I admit they are pretty cheap per trade however as far as I understand they also charge min. $10/mth for account keeping (unless one accumulates around $30 per month in fees). 

As I intend to buy and hold I need a broker which does allows for non-US resident accounts, charges reasonable fee per trade and does not charge any monthly account keeping fees. 

Please let me know if you know or can recommend somebody.

Thanks

jkool


----------



## wayneL (22 June 2006)

Here's a bunch

http://www.tradearca.com/traders/direct_access.asp


----------



## jkool (23 June 2006)

Thanks wayneL.

Could you recommend any particular of those? I understand you are using interactivebrokers but thought I may ask anyway.

Cheers


----------



## websman (25 June 2006)

I have an account with Ameritrade and one with Etrade.


----------

